# No Practice Range at ASA FL after 11am on Sat !



## SMshootsmathews (Feb 4, 2013)

WOW. I guess they're running out of room at the shoot site. If hate to have that range!


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

I actually hope I get that range, it's in the parking lot and maybe 20 yards from the truck! lol


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

That is a crock of crap! I'm not going to Fl. but having the practice range available is part of the experience and what is expected when you pay your entry and membership fees. Having the ProAm on Thursday is another loss for MANY ASA members. I know some will say just take another day off from work and pay for another night in a hotel. So now the ASA is significantly increasing the financial and time burden we must expend? We should all let the ASA know this is NOT ok! I bet the number of folks shooting the Pro/Am is well down from previous years.

The ASA leg humpers will flame me but none the less ASA members will get LESS than what has been previously offered for their money. I can honestly say I am GLAD I am NOT going to Florida!!!! The folks that have committed are getting less than what any reasonable member what expect.


----------



## wpk (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm going 
And not very happy about that at all
I don't get the team shoot on Thursday at all


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

I hear ya, the only thing worse than a ASA Leg Humper with a patch filled ZeroHero shirt on is a ASA Leg Humper with a patch filled Mathews shirt on.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

There is a chance the shoot will move next year South of Gainesville. 15 to 20 mins


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

sounds like the Gator Bowmen Club?


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> That is a crock of crap! I'm not going to Fl. but having the practice range available is part of the experience and what is expected when you pay your entry and membership fees. Having the ProAm on Thursday is another loss for MANY ASA members. I know some will say just take another day off from work and pay for another night in a hotel. So now the ASA is significantly increasing the financial and time burden we must expend? We should all let the ASA know this is NOT ok! I bet the number of folks shooting the Pro/Am is well down from previous years.
> 
> The ASA leg humpers will flame me but none the less ASA members will get LESS than what has been previously offered for their money. I can honestly say I am GLAD I am NOT going to Florida!!!! The folks that have committed are getting less than what any reasonable member what expect.


I agree 100%


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Gator Bowmen would need to expand BIG TIME for the ASA. I love that club, just can't imagine that many people pulling into it to park. People already line the side of the entrance for the state field shoot. lol


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

Are the Pro's going to shoot on Fri. at all ASA shoots?


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

ASA didn't have much of a choice. The only trees left are in the back where the pros shot and behind the water tower. The other trees have been clear cut and Newberry/Easton didn't inform them. We shot the State FITA there in September and was blown away with the cutting that had taken place. Where the practice range has been in the past is gone. Where the Sims range was is gone. Their only other option would be to go back to the bad times on Sunday. 

It is only for this shoot.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Are some of the ranges not in the woods/trees ?


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

The ranges are in the woods. ASA shifted the Pros to the Friday Saturday shoot to try and keep the practice range open as long as they could. This wasn't a choice by ASA just the only fix to a problem that came up beyond their control.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Personal feeling but you shouldn't need the practice after 11 on Saturday. After all everyone will either have a round in or be starting a round by 12..........time for practicing is over.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

3rdplace said:


> ASA didn't have much of a choice. The only trees left are in the back where the pros shot and behind the water tower. The other trees have been clear cut and Newberry/Easton didn't inform them. We shot the State FITA there in September and was blown away with the cutting that had taken place. Where the practice range has been in the past is gone. Where the Sims range was is gone. Their only other option would be to go back to the bad times on Sunday.
> 
> It is only for this shoot.


I knew about the clear cutting last year at the ASA when I left......so someone knew about it.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

12sonly said:


> There is a chance the shoot will move next year South of Gainesville. 15 to 20 mins


Its a bit more than that.......and better thing to do food....family....lodging......oh say like 90miles south


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

P'town Shooter said:


> Are the Pro's going to shoot on Fri. at all ASA shoots?


No.....friday pro shoot Florida. .....Texas. ......Classic


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

D.Short said:


> Are some of the ranges not in the woods/trees ?


Tournament ranges are in the woods


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Bubba Dean said:


> Personal feeling but you shouldn't need the practice after 11 on Saturday. After all everyone will either have a round in or be starting a round by 12..........time for practicing is over.


Doesn't even start till 1pm


----------



## BrownDog2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Bubba Dean said:


> Personal feeling but you shouldn't need the practice after 11 on Saturday. After all everyone will either have a round in or be starting a round by 12..........time for practicing is over.


I'm on range H at noon Saturday but I did like to judge some yardages and take a few shots before the Sunday morning shoot.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

D.Short said:


> Doesn't even start till 1pm


My bad,it is 12 noon.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Its a bit more than that.......and better thing to do food....family....lodging......oh say like 90miles south


How close to Orlando ?


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

12sonly said:


> How close to Orlando ?


Its a good possiblity of being say about an hour......( this is all) speculation


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Bubba Dean said:


> Personal feeling but you shouldn't need the practice after 11 on Saturday. After all everyone will either have a round in or be starting a round by 12..........time for practicing is over.


That's not the point. You pay for a product and the product is significantly changed. 



reylamb said:


> I knew about the clear cutting last year at the ASA when I left......so someone knew about it.


Imagine that. It wasn't sudden nor unknown. At least a year ago it was known.

Like I said, the ASA die hards can flame away but the fact is the ASA is providing less than what is expected. Florida is already one of if not the least attended shoots on the circuit. I know it has a long history but it's still the least popular.


----------



## 12sonly (Jan 6, 2007)

Kstigall said:


> That's not the point. You pay for a product and the product is significantly changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It holds it's own with the rest of the shoots as far as attendance. There aren't to many states you can hold archery tournament in February.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> That's not the point. You pay for a product and the product is significantly changed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kent.....you need to go check your numbers again...... Florida is consistant...........Unlike the shoots that were in virgina for example....lackluster at best.....But I know your just trying to ruffle my feahters...but ya can....im LAUGHIN


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

Tampa would be a cool spot. Far from me but I like the facilities down there for sure and the guys that run the place are great guys!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

bhtr3d said:


> Kent.....you need to go check your numbers again...... Florida is consistant...........Unlike the shoots that were in virgina for example....lackluster at best.....But I know your just trying to ruffle my feahters...but ya can....im LAUGHIN


Being "consistent" does not contradict what I said and "consistent" isn't necessarily good......... My scores suck but they are consistent.
The fact is the ASA is a privately run commercial business and the product they are serving in Florida is a big down grade from what their customers expect. Dance around it all you want....... :wink: No don't dance, just the thought of you dancing is disturbing enough!


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Yeah, move it farther south. WTH.

Better yet, move it to Alabama. There's only 3 there now.


----------



## vito9999 (Jun 30, 2009)

All I will add to this is that it is freaking cold here (for Florida) :darkbeer: Tomorrows high is going to be 46 lows around 29. I live 15 min from the complex. Should warm up a little by the event.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

tmorelli said:


> Yeah, move it farther south. WTH.
> 
> Better yet, move it to Alabama. There's only 3 there now.


Exactly! Move it to the Miami market and see if the ASA can expand into the Cuban community.
Another great idea would be to move one of the more centrally located shoots to Bellingham, Washington and/or Bangor, Maine. Each is as centrally located as south Florida........


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

this is a crock of ****, you pay to shoot the practice range and sit on your stool and wait now on sat morning you will sit and sit some more then someone will come along and tell you the practice range is closed just about the time you get to your third target-totally unacceptable!


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

3Dblackncamo said:


> this is a crock of ****, you pay to shoot the practice range and sit on your stool and wait now on sat morning you will sit and sit some more then someone will come along and tell you the practice range is closed just about the time you get to your third target-totally unacceptable!


I agree it kinda stinks,but actually the shoot starts at 12 noon,so most will be finishing at 11 anyway to grab that last snack/cold drink and start the migration to their range.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

tmorelli said:


> Yeah, move it farther south. WTH.
> 
> Better yet, move it to Alabama. There's only 3 there now.


Missouri or Oklahoma would be an AWSOME central U.S. area.


----------



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

First as to the logging, there was much more logging after the ASA last year. You will see when you get there. It does not surprise me at all that the ASA wasn't informed about it. The FAA has also had trouble with the Easton site and has move 5 tournaments away from there this year.

If they don't at least have warmup targets its going to really suck.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

then don't go


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

ASA fl attendance last 3 years avg rank in attendance is 5th only 2 shoots worse off where LA and TX and LA was moved 
2013 - 1244
2012 - 1245
2011 - 1138

My opinion is it is way to early for 3D I am looking at 4 inches of snow and 5 degrees outside I won't even consider looking at a 3D target till middle of March... Heck indoor season here just started.


----------



## Mark1976 (Apr 12, 2012)

All I know, is that it is -4 degrees here right now and has been as low as -40 degrees, so practice range or no practice range.... I can't wait to get to Florida and shoot my bow outside and have a good time and relaxing vacation with my family!!! The practice range thing kinda sucks, but at least it affects everyone the same, so no one will have any advantage! I am wondering though... will ASA be refunding any money for the inconvenience?


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

vito9999 said:


> All I will add to this is that it is freaking cold here (for Florida) :darkbeer: Tomorrows high is going to be 46 lows around 29. I live 15 min from the complex. Should warm up a little by the event.


aw, poor baby.....i'm fixin' to leave indy in about an hour...we must be poor folks cause we ain't got NO degrees..that's right...a big fat zero. its so cold my dog went out to do his business i found him five minutes later stuck to a tree stump...now that's freaking cold,.


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

I would bring my own bag...set up my own practice range :dontknow:


----------



## 3rdplace (Jan 3, 2004)

Bags will be there. It's the 3D practice range that will close so it can be converted to a range. 

There's only about 60 acres left of wooded area.


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

TheScOuT said:


> I would bring my own bag...set up my own practice range :dontknow:


Don't get caught,that is highly frowned upon.


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

I hear ya, just dont pay to shoot the practice range, your gonna sit on your stool or stand leaning on your stab for hours if you do .


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

I haven't shot the practice range in years, to much waiting and its usually in the worst spot they have. I'd rather go and shoot the Sims.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Will the Practice Range be offered at FL free of charge to all then?? Wouldn't seem right to charge if all the range services are not going to be provided


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

D.Short said:


> Don't get caught,that is highly frowned upon.


If Mike T can't provide proper services for his customers he may have to climb down off his high horse on this one and allow people to use there own bags or targets they brought. Not having range past 11 on Saturday what a joke.....


----------



## panther08 (Jan 7, 2008)

Y'all do understand it's the 3-d practice range not the bales. There's still going to have bales 20,30,40,50


----------



## Tony Bagnall (Sep 8, 2012)

I live 20 mins from the Gator bowmen club.... .. Travel from orlando... you are looking at 1 1/2 hours...I drive regularly to Orlando.... As for "things around" its closer to Gainesville and I 75... closer to motes hotels etc... However, there is very little parking space there..... possibly easier to get to... thought.... Not calling Newberry i have been there a few times... its a nice place especially midweek when its quiet during the day .... Practice without being pestered.... LOL


----------



## kgunz11 (Jul 29, 2011)

Kstigall said:


> Being "consistent" does not contradict what I said and "consistent" isn't necessarily good......... My scores suck but they are consistent.
> The fact is the ASA is a privately run commercial business and the product they are serving in Flou dancing is disturbing enough!


I'm a customer, please don't pretend to speak for me. Yeah, I'm not happy about the schedule but I do understand circumstances and sometimes "it" happens.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

kgunz11 said:


> I'm a customer, please don't pretend to speak for me. Yeah, I'm not happy about the schedule but I do understand circumstances and sometimes "it" happens.



 There is ZERO reason to insinuate that I am "pretending" to speak for you or anyone else for that matter! I am quite certain no one with a grain of sense thinks I am speaking for you or even thinks I am trying to speak for you! BUT it is VERY obvious by posts in this thread that many ASA members (customers) are disappointed in what the ASA has planned for Fl. Like I said earlier I know the ASA fan boys are going to flame me for shining a light on the ASA "changes". I expect there will be paying ASA members (customers) arriving in Florida not fully aware of the product change.

I'm sure the ASA, Mike T. in particular, was well aware he was going to catch some heat for changing the product. This setup for Florida is not as good as the typical format. Some customers are letting the ASA know this. There is no need to make it personal. If you like this format better than other formats I hope you let the ASA know.


----------



## kgunz11 (Jul 29, 2011)

You said


> the product they are serving in Florida is a big down grade from what their customers expect. [quote/]
> 
> I am a customer so essentially you are "attempting" to speak for me. Your statement is the reason I said that, so there isn't exactly "ZERO reason".


----------



## D.Short (Aug 5, 2010)

Babyk said:


> If Mike T can't provide proper services for his customers he may have to climb down off his high horse on this one and allow people to use there own bags or targets they brought. Not having range past 11 on Saturday what a joke.....


It is a safety concern and nothing more,they just can't have shooters setting up targets where ever is convenient;because that is exactly what will happen,with little regard for safety.Seen it happen before in the parking lots.
Seen guys set them on their tailgates,between cars,etc.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I realize that they have to take down the 3d practice range to use the area but why couldn't they set up the practice range targets out in the field similar to the way the bag targets are set up and let us shoot them. They could still only allow the people who paid for shooting them shoot the open field ones and there is a nice area for this also.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Problem with the Newberry site is that the only place we shoot targets that is owned by the facility is the practice bales. All the wooded property around the shoot site is owned by someone else. The last clear cutting that was done was by the landowner who doesn't own the ASA or the Newberry facility anything.


----------



## TAYLOR CO. (Jun 9, 2005)

panther08 said:


> Y'all do understand it's the 3-d practice range not the bales. There's still going to have bales 20,30,40,50


There will be like 2k people trying to shoot on the bags. You'll be lucky to get a turn. Most people like to judge ydg and shoot 3d targets.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

With the weather being so bad they may be lucky to break 800 shooters, this is just my personal opinion but it is to early to start 3D most of the country has bad weather and getting out to shoot is not a option. One thing the IBO does correct is when they start the triple crown! I won't even think about 3D until March and then the weather may still be bad...


----------



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

If I had my way, the organizations would sit down together and talk about what's best for archery. Some unified rules would definitely come up but schedule is important too. 

IMO, FL is too early. Indoor nationals is too late. South Dakota and Washington shouldn't be in an archer's schedule at all outside of hunting season.

....whatever that's worth.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

Babyk said:


> If Mike T can't provide proper services for his customers he may have to climb down off his high horse on this one and allow people to use there own bags or targets they brought. Not having range past 11 on Saturday what a joke.....


Nothing to do with a high horse, it is all about liability issues.


----------



## RackAttak (Mar 7, 2012)

Lol


----------



## STRICNINE (Oct 22, 2012)

cenochs said:


> With the weather being so bad they may be lucky to break 800 shooters, this is just my personal opinion but it is to early to start 3D most of the country has bad weather and getting out to shoot is not a option. One thing the IBO does correct is when they start the triple crown! I won't even think about 3D until March and then the weather may still be bad...


Since when was lows of 54 at night and highs of 75 degrees bad weather? If it wasn't for ASA in Gainesville this weekend I would probably be in my board shorts and flip flops at Jax Beach. lol


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

tmorelli said:


> If I had my way, the organizations would sit down together and talk about what's best for archery. Some unified rules would definitely come up but schedule is important too.
> 
> IMO, FL is too early. Indoor nationals is too late. South Dakota and Washington shouldn't be in an archer's schedule at all outside of hunting season.
> 
> ....whatever that's worth.


Look for next year to start after Vegas. Heard this on the grapevine yesterday from a very reliable source


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

You missed the point...I wasn't saying FL didn't have good weather...


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

ba3darcher said:


> Look for next year to start after Vegas. Heard this on the grapevine yesterday from a very reliable source


Its true....2015 an 2016....all asa events will be the 3rd weekend of the month.....starting in February


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

bhtr3d said:


> Its true....2015 an 2016....all asa events will be the 3rd weekend of the month.....starting in February


this will mean little to me, since as a Certified Geezer i don't even buy green bananas...


----------



## Archerywarrior (Apr 17, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> Exactly! Move it to the Miami market and see if the ASA can expand into the Cuban community.
> Another great idea would be to move one of the more centrally located shoots to Bellingham, Washington and/or Bangor, Maine. Each is as centrally located as south Florida........


I would do the Bangor ,Maine shoot,lol,its very beautiful country up there and could have plenty of woods shooting.


----------

